# Isabeli Fontana - Michael Kors Fashion Show S/S 2011 - (x8)



## Kurupt (11 März 2011)

Thanks to LaTasha​


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2011)

geiler Body


----------



## Rolli (11 März 2011)

:thx: dir für Isabeli


----------



## koftus89 (21 Okt. 2012)

einfach wahnsinn. man beobachte einmal die männer in der first row. die haben alle stilaugen. hätte ich auch so nebenbei bemerkt. danke für die post.


----------



## tyr (3 Dez. 2012)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## gonzo078 (3 Dez. 2012)

heißßß danke


----------



## Max (4 Dez. 2012)

Thanks for Isabeli.


----------



## ehriguk (7 Dez. 2012)

sup! Thank you


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

great pictures..thanks for the share!


----------

